#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Verhaaaaal: Sihem het gelukkigste meisje......

## MissCousCous

VERHAAAAAAL: Sihem

Halloooo mensen ik zie dat iedereen hier prachtige verhalen schrijft dus ik d8 ik ga het ook proberen! laat me aub weten wat jullie ervan vinden
groetjesssssss
MissCousCous



Het is morgen woensdag en ik kan lekker uitslapen..Ik moet toch pas om 12.30 op school zijn.SIHEM!!!!! SIHEM!!!!!! Nodi!!!! Mama ik moet pas om half 1 beginnen en het is nu pas half 9!!!! Je vriendin amal komt om 10 uur hier en ze wilt dat je met haar mee gaat..OOOH! ok! Ik had gelijk volop energieAmal en ik zijn al sinds onze basisschooljaren de beste maatjes en we doen haast alles samen en als dat niet gaat zijn we wel van alles op de hoogte (van elkaar).
Mijn telefoon gaat over en ik nam op..Ik hoorde al gelijk spontane amal aan de andere kant:
Amal: HEEEEEEEEEY slaapkop!!!!!! je moeder heeft je zeker wakker gemaakt! 
Sihem:	hahahaha jaaa ze heeft me al wakker gemaakt. En ze zei dat je gebeld had naar huis omdat k me telefoon niet hoorde
Amal:	klopt! Ja ik wou aan je vragen of je zo ff met me mee gaat naar de stad ik heb om 11 uur een afspraak bij een bedrijf ik kom om 10 uur is dat goed?
Sihem:	ooow oke is goed! Doei doei tot straks
Hmmm ff kijken wat k aan ga doen.Mn zwarte pantalon met een babyblauwe truitje met mn zwarte instappers. Ik nam vlug een douche en kleedde me daarna gelijk omzo een beetje creme op Klaar! Ik deed mn gekrulde haar in een staart en liep naar beneden..het was 10 uur! Zo zo precies op tijd mijn moeder kwam al uit de keuken gelopen..Sihem ik heb een kopje thee voor je ingeschonken en een broodje voor je gemaakt..Ik bedankte haar en gaf r een zoenik liep naar de keuken en ik hoorde de deurbel al. 
Al gauw hoorde ik mn moeder met amal lachen.
Nadat ik klaar was met mn ontbijt kuste ik mn moeder en pakte n tas zette mn lipgloss op en stapte in amals auto en we reden weg..
Amal is het niet een beetje te vroeg? Je hebt toch pas om 11 uur een afspraak? En het is nogeneens half 11 ..Ja schat ik weet .ehm..zulle we langs de bakker gaan? ff wat lekkers halenis goed! We liepen naar de bakker en kwamen mounir tegen met een andere jongen oh my god die zag r zoooo leuk uit!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:  
Het leek net een Italiaan donkerbruin stijl haar donkerbruine ogen en nog wel in pak!!!! Oh my god!!!!!!Mounir is al een leuke jongen maar deze heeft de top bereikt met zn knapheidHeeeeey dames! Alles goed? Hahaha jaaa mounir met jou? Ook goed hoor sihem we gaven de jongen een hand en mounir stelde ons voor aan zijn broer Hicham
Hicham??dit zijn 2 dames uit mn klas we stonden nog wat te praten toen amal nar haar sollicitatie moest gaanehm sihem? Waar vindt ik je? Ooh ga jij niet mee sihem? Zullen we samen met je wachten bij de V&D kunnen we intussen wat gaan drinken of zo
OOOOOH god! Alleen met Mounir en hicham!! ehmis goed mounir! We wenste amal veel succes en liepen naar de V&Dwe dronken allemaal wat en begonnen gezellig over van alles en nog wat te praten. Sihem wanneer ga je eigenlijk naar marokko? Ehm..Zodra de kindervakanties beginnen dus begin juli..Ow oke! Ik ga ook begin juli samen met mijn ouders enz. gezellig! Toch! 
We spraken nog wat met elkaar totdat we amal aan zagen lopen met een big smile ze gaf ons allemaal een hand en zei ons dat het heel goed ging en dat ze volgend jaar daar stage mag lopen.. Gefeliciteeeerd meidddd ik stond op en gaf er een dikke knuffel.Mounir en Hicham begonnen te lachen! En feliciteerde haar ook en gaven haar een hand..We bleven nog ff zitten tot dat hicham opstond dames 
het was heeeeel gezellig dames maar jammer genoeg hebben we om kwart voor 12 een afspraak bij een makelaar anders konden we nog wat langer zitten...ja zeker jammer hahaha mensen dit is niet het einde van de wereld begon mounir te lachen! insha allah zien we elkaar nog wel vaker! 
Amal begon ook al te dolle hahaha nou nou mounir jou missen we echt niet hoor!
hahahaaha ik voelde dat hicham me aankeek en durfde zijn richting niet op te kijken 
we liepen gezamelijk naar buiten en groette elkaar.
Amal en ik besloten alvast naar school te rijden Sihem?? hoe vindt je hicham geen leuke jongen? sjow ik ging dood toen ik hem zag! maar waarom vraag je dat?
Hij is zeker leuk maar volgens mij vondt hij je ook euk want hij keek je echt heel de tijd toen we afscheid namen..
Wahahaha amal Alsjeblieft zeg...Hij kan zo een top model vinden! maar goed hou er over op! voordat ik over mounir begin!hahaha Amal heeft al een tijdje een oogje op mounir en hij op haar maar dat weten ze niet van elkaar!  :Smilie:  

Nou ik hoor nog wel wat jullie ervan vinden 
dikke koessa boessaaaaaaaa  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  
MissCousCous

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Nice Beginning_  :grote grijns:  
_Go On_  :wohaa:  

_Groeties_ 
_~~ ChicKa_VaN_BoRGeR ~~_

----------


## MissCousCous

dank je wel meid!
ik ga zo weer verder denk ik
kiss
MissCousCous

----------


## sarah86

hey meid 

leuk begin hoor 

ga snel verder

----------


## MissCousCous

aangekomen op school:
de lessen vlogen letterlijk voorbij en of ik wat opgestoken heb iks een ander verhaal..Mijn gedachten dwaalde steeds naar Hicham en naar wat Amal me verteld had....
Sihem! waarom ben je zo stil! normaal heb je altijd wat te zeggen maar vandaag heb ik nog niks gehoord 
Amal ik ben ergens anders bij mijn gedachten en dat heb ik aan jou te danken!
oooooow sorry Sihem dat was ook weer niet mijn bedoeling...
Is goed schat ik vindt het niet erg..
Amal bracht me naar huis...
Ik zag dat we visite hadden dus ik begroete eerst de vrouwen en ging thee met ze drinken
tbarkelah! dit is zeker je oudste dochter tbarkelah ze is echt een mooi meisje ze lijkt veel op jou...Mijn Zoon Karim zegt altijd ik wil met een meisje van hier trouwen...
Oh god! ik heb een hekel aan dit soort opmerkingen! 
ze loeren allemaal om met hun zoons te trouwen!
ik lachte zo nepjes en zei dat ik naar boven ging..
ff wat makkelijks aandoen...Ik besloot een lijstje te maken met wat ik nog nodig had voor de zomervakantie...
Ik zette een cd aan en begon mn kleren te sorteren...
Ik hoorde iemand kloppen en mijn naam roepen..Kom maar binnen! 
het was youssef mijn broertje sihem mama vraagt of je nu wilt eten of dt ze voor je moet laten
ehm ik heb nu geen trek en ik ben net zo lekker bezig...........
youssef zeg maar dat ze voor me moet laten 
ok?
waga is goed en hij liep alweer weg
ik keek ff op mn klok tot mijn schrik was het al half 8 
Ik rende naar beneden en zag mijn ouders samen tv kijken
best wel raar eigenlijk we zijn met 6 kinderen maar alleen iman zat samen met ze in de kamer
maar goed! 
Ik kuste mn vaders hoofd en ging naast hem zitten
baba hoe was je dag ik heb je helemaal niet gezien vandaag!
hahaha e bentie ik ben allang thuis maar jij was druk bezig boven je had muziek aan deur was dicht dus ik wou niet storen helemaal toen youssef zei dat je druk bezig was
Ewaa safiiii jullie weten toch dat jullie mij noooit storen!
ik hoorde de voordeur dichtgaan en ff later verscheen mn oudere broer Adil van 25 met zijn verloofde hannan Ik begroette ze allebei en ging weer naar boven..verder gaan met die rwina...
Het was inmiddels 9 uur en ik begon honger te krijgen..Ik liep weer naar beneden En ging naar de keuken .Ik zag mn zusjes laila van 19 en besma van 17 samen eten...halloooo sista's!!!!!
heey sihem! zeiden ze in koor....alles goed?
jawel laila
hey sihem was jij thuis? vroeg besma
ja ik wel waar waren jullie eigenlijk ik liep net ff de huiskamer in en zag alleen onze ouders en iman zitten..
Ow ik was aan het msnen...en ik zat er bij zei laila
ooooooow op die manier dan is het wel logisch dat ik jullie niet gezien had julie waren op een ander planeet! we kletsten nog wat maar toen stond ik weer op
hey dames ik ga hannan ff stelen van adil 
wahahaha succes! zal ik zeggen!
ow jaaa sihem amal moest jou spreken ga je haar bellen of spreek je er op msn?
ehm...weet jij waarom ze me wou hebben of niet?

----------


## MissCousCous

hahaha dank je wel meid!
kiss!

----------


## K_Khalid

:handbang:  Zoals beloofd reageer ik ook effe.

 :grote grijns:  en nou de rest nog.  :oog:  maak je niet druk rustig aan.




 :melig:  [GLOW=teal]RRRRRWWWWWWIIINNNNNAAAA  [/GLOW]

----------


## Cindarella

Goed verhaal, Ga door meid

----------


## miss_remix

ga snel verder meid  :knipoog:   :ole:

----------


## MissCousCous

Shit misschien is er iets gebeurt? Nee anders had ze zeker wel gebeld.hmmzal ik eerst amal bennen of eerst vragen of hannan met me mee looptik weet het al ik ga eerst naar adil..
Adil waar zijn mijn ouders eigenlijk? En iman? Ow ze zijn bij jamila ooow oke! Jamila is een kennis van ons ..
Oke adil en ik heb nog een vraag? Zou ik hannan ff van je mogen lenen???
Hahaha omdat je het zo lief vraagt! Maar ik wil haar wel heel terug
Hahaha nee ik breek er nou goedHannan stond al lachend op en liep achter me aan naar boven 
Ja schat is er iets?
Nee hoor ik wou alleen dat je me hielp met bedenken wat ik nog meer nodig moet hebben voor de zomervakantie oooow tuurlijk meid! En we hadden al snel een lijstje gemaakt met van alles en nog wat voor de zomervakantie ik bedankte haar..ze bleef nog ff zitten en stond later op Sihem ik ga weer naar adil als je me weer nodig hebt roep me maar oke? Is goed hannan maar ik loop mee naar beneden hahaha ik breng je weer terug! Wahahaha is goed!
We liepen de woonkamer binnen en zagen dat adil een kladblokje en ee pen in zijn hand had..Adil ik heb hannan weer toppie terug gebracht
Ow oke is goed sihem dank je welAdil????waar denk je aan? En waarom heb je een kladblokje en een pen in je hand?
Ow ik ben ff de laatste puntjes op de i aan het zetten voor onze bruiloft enz. 
Nou dan laat ik jullie met rust 
Ik liep weer naar boven en besloot amal te bellen 
Amal:	ja met amal?
Sihem:	Hey met sihem, alles goed?????
Amal:	ja prima met jou?
Sihem: ook goed hoor.. maar besma zei dat je me wou spreken?
Amal:	Ja klopt! Ik heb het gevoel dat 1 deze dagen iets gaat gebeuren
Sihem:	VERTEL!
Amal:	haha is goed! Nou toen ik net naar huis reed kwam ik Mounir tegen met hicham ze liepen naar die tankstation bij mij om de hoek dus mounir kwam naar me toe lopen en vroeg aan me of ik je nog zou spreken vandaag?want hij moest je wat dringends vertellen
Sihem:	Waarom wou hij mij dringend spreken????????
Amal:	Ik weet niet mar hou me wel op de hoogte bel me gelijk zodra je hem gesproken heb oke?
Sihem:	Is goed dan bel ik hem nu meteen op!
Amal:	Doei doei meid en maak je niet druk!

Wajaw wat moet mounir van mij?????Shit straks is er iets! Amal heeft me echt zenuwachtig gemaakt!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik besloot mounir gelijk te bellen want anders blijf ik me steeds afvragen wat er aan de hand is..
De telefoon ging3 x over daarna nam mounir op
Mounir: ja met mounir?
Sihem:	hey mounir met sihem alles goed?
Mounir: jawel met jou?
Sihem: gaat goed maar ik had gehoord dat je mij dringend wou spreken?
Mounir: Klopt sihem..

----------


## miss_remix

ga snel verder!!:P  :boogie:

----------


## MissCousCous

dank je welll!!!
ik ga mogen verder met mijn verhaal 
doei doeiiiiii  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

:huil:  okej s goed haha thalla 
schrijf ze :knipoog:  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Noaaaa

He MissCousCous, hoest hbieba??

Tis de eerste keer, dat ik reageer op een site als deze.......en al helemaaaaaal voor het eerst is, dat ik me er ook nog eens heel snel op heb aangemeld (just for you)om een reactie te plaatsen op jou verhaal.

Meid....een TOP begin..haha maar het gekke is dat ik tijdens het lezen jou erin inbeeld. 

Ik zal nog even niet verklappen van wie dit berichtje afkomstig is....aan jou de eer om even voor inspectoraaaa Gadgett te spelen.  :Wink:  

En ehuuh....als ik jou was he.....dan zou ik maar veeeeel sneller verzinnen+ tikken als dat je nu doet (weet je nog je honderden reacties die je hebt geplaatst met; Rwinaaaaaaaa snelllllll schrijf verder etc..)......ik wacht namelijk...vol nieuwsgierigheid op de afloop van incha'Allah een LEUK verhaal!!!

Enuuh nou ik toch bezig ben met eisen stellen als; schrijf zoveel mogelijk  :Wink:  
Hebben jij, Rwina....of iemand anders, het verhaal dat Rwina schrijft op WORD staan?? Ik zou het namelijk graag in 1 keer willen uitprinten en lezen; ik ben nu eenmaal geen liefhebber van lezen met onderbrekingen genaamd; reacties (als deze van mij  :maf2:  )!!

Hh, bovenstaand m'n voorlopige wensen, die jij kan vervullen. En ik weet ik vraag soms t veel.....zooooo...wat zal je broer het zwaar te verduren krijgen.....ow shit nu weet je vast wie ik ben.....geeft niet bespaart jou minder tijd(om voor Inspectoraaa te spelen), TIJD die je kan benutten aan het verder tikken van een VERVOLG!!!!

H lieverd, veel succes in het verder tikken en beloof me a.j.b dat je hem wel afschrijft h?!  :zwaai:  mwaaaaaaaaah!

Bonne Chance!! 

Je weet wel wie....  :Wink:

----------


## MissCousCous

heeeeeeeeeey bedankt voor jullie reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
miss_remix speciaal voor jou!!!!!!! zet ik er zo 1 vervolgje! en jaaaaa ook voor noaaaa
trouwens! noaaaa
ik weet denk ik wel wie jij bent!
wahaahaha echt tof van je!!!!!
helemaal toen ik die franse woorden zag begon ik al te denken is zij het ja of nee
en toen ik het woordje BROER zag! wist ik al gelijk wie je bent
en je naam! noaaa je favo geurtje!!!!!
laat me raden  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:  
woon jij niet toevallig in R-dam????
en zijn we toevallig niet samen naar frankrijk geweest een paar maanden trug????
en....trouwt je zus niet met mijn broer aanstaande zomervakantie????
heet jij geen FAIZAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
hahahaha 
nou ik w8 op je reactie!
hahaha en zeg maar niet dat ik geen goede inspectora ben  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  
echt cooool man
dat jij je toch heb aangemeld!!!!!!!!
en heb je die van rwina ook gelezen 
mooooooooooooooooi heeeeee!  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
dikke koessaaaaaa 
 :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## MissCousCous

Sihem: is er dan iets mounir want ik ben nu echt zenuwachtig!
Mounir: Nee meid schrik niet er is niks gebeurt.
Sihem: wat is het dan???????
Mounir: Ik was toch samen met mijn broer vandaag...Nadat we afscheid genomen hadden had hicham het alleen over jou! Hij vindt je een heeeel leuk meisje is echt helemaal gek van jou.enehm.hij wil je beter leren kennen maar de vraag is wil jij dat wel?
Sihem: oh my godddddd neeeeee dit kan niet waar zijn amal had gewoooooon gelijk!!!!!!!! Ehmmounir je weet hoe ik ben..ik neem geen vriendjes enz maar om vrienden te worden heb ik geen bezwaar
Mounir: sihem dat zal ik doorgeven ik heb het hem al verteld en daarom wil hij eerst bevriend met je worden maar ik had nog een vraag? Zullen wij iets leuks doen voor de zomervakantie samen met amal en hicham?
Sihem: mounir ik ga r over nadenken en ik zal het met amal er over hebben..ok?
Mounir: is goed meid! Laat je het mij morgen weten?
Sihem: ja dat zeker nou sweet dreams mounir en tot morgen insha allah
Mounir: beslema sihem en slaap lekker!!

OW my god!!!!!! Amal bel ik nu zeker niet ik spreek haar hier morgen over ik stuur haar maar een sms dat er niks aan de hand is.hihihi ja anders gaat ze niet kunnen slapen Amal kennende en dat wil ik niet op mijn geweten hebben!
Het bleef maar in mijn hoofd draaien ik leek wel van de wereld het was inmiddels 11 uur ik deed de muziek uit want ik luisterde er toch niet meer naar.besma kwam nog ff binnen sihem amal heeft je sms ontvangen en ze zei dat je van alles een punt maakte 
Hahaha zeg maar dat ze gelijk heeftZe weeeet nog niet waarom ik een punt maak!maar goed
Ik liep naar beneden ging iedereen welterusten wensen en gaf hannan een dikke zoen! Ik lag in mn bed denkend aan alles wat ik vandaag heb meegemaakt na lang denken viel ik in een diepe slaap.
De volgende ochtend was ik al vroeg op ik nam een lange douche om me wat te ontspannen..
Ik deed mn donkerblauwe dieselbroek aan met daarboven een donkerblauw met witte replay vestje ik maakte me een beetje op want ik was echt bleek geworden! Na die gesprek van gisteren met mounir
En deed mn gekrulde haar in een schuine staart.Ik liep naar beneden en schonk een glas thee in en nam een red bull voor energie! En nam een croissant
Inmiddels was het 8 uur en ik besloot alvast naar school te rijden ook al moest ik pas om 9 uur beginnenIk pakte me autosleutels en stapte in mn auto
Aangekomen op school was amal er ook al! Ja ik wist dat je vroeg zou komen dus ik dacht ik ga ook vroeg!
We gingen eerst een beker warme chocolademelk halen en gingen vervolgens zittenIk vertelde haar alles over het gesprek met mounir wat hij mij allemaal zei..
AAAAAAAAAH WAT LEUKKKKK!!!!!!!amal kenende schreeuw het echt uit! Heel de kantine keek ons aan. maar schijt!
Wil jij iets leuks doen met mounir en hicham?
Tuurlijk wil ik wel wat leuks doen met mounir en hicham!
OOOOW zei ik het niet sihem! Ik zei toch ik heb het gevoel dat er iets gaat gebeuren! Wahaha amal je weet hoe ik over relaties denk dus het blijft bij vrienden!
ou ik wil eerlijk gezegd ook iets leuks doen met ze dus we geven het straks door aan mounir?...Ja zeker sihem!

is maar een kort vervolgje ik ga straks wel verder!!!!!! want k moet zo naar school....
kiss!  :kusgrijs:

----------


## moessie-18

yooooooooo gekkehuisssssssssssssssss..!!!!!  :corcky:  
haahah ey masterr verhaaal hooor hahaha je schrijft lekker veeel..
moooi zo
egte mooooie he  :ergleuk:  (think think) hahahaha eyy gauw verder schrijvn he...
luister cous cous.....je weeet he..k ben grootste fan.....
hahah anders stuu rik je weer in die metro die over de kop gaat  :verward:  hahaha.!!!
saffiee doe rustig aaan he  :zwaai: 
spreek je nog wel groetjes moessieee  :jeweetog:

----------


## Berkania77

Heey meid.. Je kan er wat van.. Nu moet je verder gaan !!!
Haha, saaf Thallai..
xXx Me..

----------


## MissCousCous

De uren vlogen voorbij. We hadden aan mounir gezegd dat we mee gaan..Mounir zou zijn broer bellen om te vragen of hij na schooltijd langs kan komen om alles te bespreken over dat uitjeHey sihem ik heb mijn broer gebeld hij komt hier om half 3..ow oke mounir bedankt voor het doorgeven.
Het was kwart over 2 amal en ik liepen nog ff naar het toilet om ons no ff op te frissen
Amal?? Ja meid?Ik ben best wel zenuwachtig nu ik weet dat hicham mij leuk vind ik.
Sihem doe rustig aan so what en als hij je leuk vindt! Gewoon kalm blijven meid! Ik ga het proberen amal
We hadden nog 5 minuten en we liepen alvast naar buiten mounirr stomd al op ons te wachten ..hij gaf ons beide complimenten amal schaamde zich een beetje en we kletsten nog wat over de lessen..
En ja hoor hicham kwam al aangelopen hij had een lichtblauwe spijkerbroek aan met een witte lacoste shirt oh god hij ziet er zo goed uit.
Hij gaf ons alle 3 een handwe spraken nog een beetje met zn drien..
Maarre waar zullen we naar toe gaan. Om alles te bespreken? Ik dacht zelf aan el medina (een marokkaans restaurant midden in de stad in r-dam) daar kunnen we rustig alles bespreken hoe.wat waar en wanneer..
We vonden het alle 3 een goed idee.. EhmIk ben samen met een nichtje en een vriendin van haar vinden jullie het wel oke?
Ja tuurlijk!!!!kunnen we ook met hun kennismaken! 
Hey amal en ik gaan alvast onze autos pakken en dan komen we hierheen.oke?
EWA SAFIII! we zijn met z n 6en en gaan met 4 autos we kunnen toch met 2 autos gaan en dan 3 in mijn auto en 3 in mounirs auto..Ehm..oke is goed Hicham dan lopen wij wel mee kunnen we je nicht en haar vriendin groetenHoeft niet meid..anders moeten jullie heen en weer lopen .weet je watik haal mijn auto wel hierheen. We moeten tenslotte toch deze kant op.mounir bleef nog ff met ons wachten op zijn broereen paar minuten later verscheen een zilvere mercedes coupe! Geen tel later stapte hicham uit! WAJAAAW!!! Wat een Auto! Ik vondt een Mercedes altijd voor oudere mannen maar dit is een sportmodel wat echt iets voor jongeren is. Ff later stapte de dames ook uithet waren hele mooie meidenZe groette ons..Hicham stelde ons voor aan zijn nichtje lamjae en haar vriendin chaimae We spraken nog wat met elkaar Dames zullen we gaan? Mounir was intussen zijn auto gaan halen.Oh my god! Hij had ook een mooie autooo!!!! Amal en ik stapte bij mounir in de autoIk liet expres amal voorin zitten hi hi hi..
Hey mounir jij heb ook een vette auto!!!!! Dank je wel sihem..we kletsten nog wat en mounir vertelde ons over zijn nicht dat ze echt een close band hebben ze weten alles over haar en zij over hun.In de stad stapte we met z;n vieren uit mounir en hicham gingen alvast parkerenDus liepen wij met zn vieren alvast naar el medina
Hicham en mounir kwamen een paar minuten later binnen
Nadat we ff over van alles en nog wat gesproken begon hicham over het uitje.Ehm zoals jullie gehoord hebben willen mounir en ik wat leuks doen met zn allenen ik heb gehoord dat jullie dat ook wel leuk vondenmaar mijn vraag naar jullie is wat willen jullie doenwanneer willen jullie het gaan doen?? Iedereen was stil dus begon amal.hicham ik vindt het wel leuk om naar brussel te gaan zaterdagLekker shoppen wandelen dus gewoon van alles doen! En vertrekken dan rond half 9 dan hebben we heel de dag..Ja dat is wel een goed idee! Iedereen was het met amal eens.daarna stons hicham oppeens op en ging naar bovenheeey Amal hoe kwam je op dat idee??? Hahaha ja amal? Zei lamja . En dat wil ik ook wel eens weten amal zei mounir dus amal begon ons te vertellen:
Nou sihem omdat ik wist dat jij nog een paar tekshitas wou kopen vooren dat je 1 deze dagen naar brussel wou gaan .waaahahahahaha de dames begonnen te lachen..Sihem dames zijn echt sneaky..hahaha ja mounir dat weet ik!!! 5 minuten later ging de telefoon van mounir over .ja is goed ik zal het haar doorgeven.Sihem? ja mounir? Ehm..Hicham wilt je spreken..Neeeeeeee dat kan niet waaaar zijn mijn hart bonkte in mijn keel ik stond op en liep naar de trap........

----------


## Noaaaa

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *heeeeeeeeeey bedankt voor jullie reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> miss_remix speciaal voor jou!!!!!!! zet ik er zo 1 vervolgje! en jaaaaa ook voor noaaaa
> trouwens! noaaaa
> ik weet denk ik wel wie jij bent!
> wahaahaha echt tof van je!!!!!
> helemaal toen ik die franse woorden zag begon ik al te denken is zij het ja of nee
> en toen ik het woordje BROER zag! wist ik al gelijk wie je bent
> en je naam! noaaa je favo geurtje!!!!!
> ...



HAHHAHAH Lieve schat ik moet je helaaaaas zeggen, dat je gevaald hebt in het spelen van INSPECTORAAAA!! hihih Tis je sister in law...lieve meid......dat je dat niet wist  :blozen:   :huil:  

Je hebt echter niet gevaald in het schrijven van een vervolg....petje af...en nu OP naar het volgende VERVOLGJE!!

Dikke boessa......Nu moet je dus ECHT wel weten wie ik wel ben !!!!(niet m'n naam opschrijven)

----------


## MissCousCous

waaauhahahuhua nou noa dan maak je het me zeker moeilijk!
ben je niet mn lieve nicht? uit den haag?
of mn schoonzus??
of de zusje van mn zwager????
of..of..of.... wajaaaaaw!
ik wordt gek!
of mn buurmeisje?????
wie weet allemaal dat ik een verhaal schrijf!
 :maf3:   :maf3:  
nihihihihi

----------


## Noaaaa

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *waaauhahahuhua nou noa dan maak je het me zeker moeilijk!
> ben je niet mn lieve nicht? uit den haag?
> of mn schoonzus??
> of de zusje van mn zwager????
> of..of..of.... wajaaaaaw!
> ik wordt gek!
> of mn buurmeisje?????
> wie weet allemaal dat ik een verhaal schrijf!
> ...


ALS JE NU EENS JE TELEFOON OPNAM DAN ZOU JE MEER HEBBEN GEWETEN; EINDIGT TOCH OP 60??

----------


## MissCousCous

waaaaahuahuahuahuahua mn telefoon was beneden in mijn tas man daarom had k m niet gehoord maar ik weet al wie je bent....
en ik zat wel heel dicht in de buuuurt!  :engel:  
mijn enige echte.lieve.schattige.gekke,toffe, schoonzus (slijm Slijm  :rambo:  ) wihihihihi
wollah ik had ook zo een vermoede helemaal aan noa...think think  :stout:  
en aan je taalgebruik.. :tong uitsteken: 
hey ik ga morgen verder mensen!!!!!!!!!!!
kissss

----------


## miss_remix

:jeweetog:  
joehoe :grote grijns:

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik liep naar boven..het was er zoo moooi alles was in marrakesch style ingericht . Er waren geen lichten aan maar kaarsjes het was best donker ...en zo rustig ...wollah prachtig gewoon er hing gewoon een sfeertje...Ik keek om heen en zag dat Hicham aan een tafeltje zat....
Ik liep naar hem toe ik kon haast niet lopen van de zenuwen....en ging tegen over hem zitten....Sihem ik wou je ff onder 4 ogen spreken daarom riep ik je maar het is hier ook rusiger als beneden...Ow oke hicham......Hicham pakte mijn hand en mn hart maakte sprongetjes...
..sihem sinds gisteren heeft mijn lven weer een kleurtje gekregen..sinds ik een mooi meisje gezien heb die nu tegenover mij zit....ik schaamde me dooood en ik kon hem niet aankijken!!.....sihem ik vindt je een hele mooie meid,heel gezellig..en je lijkt me een persoon aan wie ik alles kan vertellen...je geeft me echt een goed gevoel..gisteren toen we naar de makelaar gingen kon ik op de heen en terug weg over niemand anders praten met mounir dan over jou...de afgelopen 24 uur kon ik alleen aan jou denken....
oh my god! ik begon het warm te krijgen en ik had spontaan tranen in mijn ogen...gelukkig had hicham niks gezien aangezien het best wel donker was....
Sihem ik wil je beter leren kennen en mijn grootste wens is dat ik met je de rest van mij leven kan doorbrengen....maar de vraag is of jij dat wil?
hicham.....ik vindt jou ook een hele leuke lieve jongen en ik wil je wel beter leren kennen......
Hicham begon oppeens over zijn ex te praten....Sihem ik zeg je eerlijk ik heb 2 jaar een relatie gehad met een meisje die selma heet....ik had al gepland om afgelopen zomer haar hand te vragen...maar ze was vreemdgegaan.....Zij was mijn eerst liefde want ik wou nooit aan een relatie beginnen tot ik er zeker van was dat zij de enige is ..en ook het meisje dat mijn toekomstige echtgenote zou worden....sihem ze heeft me zoveel pijn gdaan! ik kon nergens meer aan denken ..nergens meer...maar dankzij lamjae mijn nichtje die je net gezien heb ben ik alhamdoulilah opgeknapt...en erbovenop gekomen...alhamdoulilah....! ik keek hicham aan ik kon niks zeggen ik zag dat hij het nog steeds er moeite mee had en dat hij tranen in zijn ogen had....ik ging naar hem toe en omhelsde hem.......hicham ik vindt het echt erg voor je!....maar goed sihem..zo kan het leven soms lopen....ow hicham daarom wil ik nooit aan een relatie beginnen..ik wil geen pijn lijden...ik leef nu perfect..Sihem ik vindt dat echt goed van je dat je daaraan hebt gedacht....want mijn broertje zei gisteren al sihem en amal zijn de perfectste dames die ik ooit heb gezien..het zijn zeer mooie dames maar ze weten wat ze doen....en gelijk heeft hij ook want zulke dames bestaan volgens mij heel weinig...helaas...
wollah ik ben echt trots op jullie! hicham ga me een kus op mijn voorhoofd en mijn hart bonkte nog sneller!.........
shit...wat doet hij!!!!!!
hij ging weer rechtop zitten hij keek verschrikt... sorry sihem!!!!!!!!! oh god ik ben zoooo dom!!!!!!! ik kon me niet meer inhouden.....!
geeft niet hicham.....en ik begon snel over wat anders....hicham hoe laat is het eigenlijk? ehm....wajaaaw 5 uur!!!!!!!!.....ooooh meeeen je niet! wahahha beter gaan we ons naar beneden haasten....we hebben anderhalf uur boven gezeten....ik had nog gezegd dat ik er zo aan zou komen....hahaha Oh.Oh...sihem hahaha nou moeten we een verklaring afleggen... we wisselde nog snel onze nummers uit.....we liepen naar beneden en hoorde de anderen nog praten en lachen.....toen ze ons aan zagen lopen zwegen ze allemaal....en begon amlte praten....oke sihem....is dit " ik kom zo terug..'' ik keek naar de grond en hicham schaamde zich ook...ehm amal..we hadden de tijd niet eens in de gaten het was zooo gezellig boven...hahaha oke hicham!!....hicham riep een ober en vroeg iedereen wat ze wouden drinken....we genoten bleven nog ff zitten en stonden op hicham wou gaan betalen maar ik wou betalen! hicham laat mij maar betalen ik had me niet aan me woord gehouden.....! neee sihem ik betaal! en trouwens door mij had jij je niet aan je woord gehouden...ik bleef nog door zeuren..maar hij drukte het geld in de ober's hand......Ik wou afscheid nemen van hicham en de dames maar ik zag dat alle 3 de dames al bij mounir waren ingestapt.....lamjae gaf nog een knipoog en amal en chaima begonnen te lachen.....NEEE man!! dus ik had geen keus en ik moest wel bij hicham in de auto.....we reden naar onze school en hicham draaide een heel rustig muziekje....ik dacht aan alles wat we deze dag gedaan hadden....oh ik voel me zo goed....en ik heb het gevoel dat ik verliefd op hicham aan het worden ben...ik schaamde me doood om bij hicham in de auto te zitten en helemaal alleen!.....sihem waarom ben je zo stil.je schaamt je toch niet h..? ik keek naar beneden oh god! kon hij mijn gedachten lezen! het ws stil in de auto hij vroeg niks meer want hij wist dat ik me dood schaamde.....toen we bij mn school aankwamen zagen we dat mounir er nog niet was dus bleven we nog in de auto zitten.....sihem wat ga je morgen doen.....? ehm..ik ben morgen vrij van school dus ik weet het nog niet....waarom hicham?
ow gewoon ik bel je er vanavond nog over.....

----------


## miss_remix

ga verder :knipoog:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey meid dank je wel!!!
k ga zo weer verder
 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

okej dan  :knipoog:   :duim:

----------


## MissCousCous

waarom vertel je het nu niet!...hahaha meid je bent wel nieuwsgierig he! 
ik wil je het wel vertellen maar mounir is er al..en amal stapt uit de auto...ik keek in de zijspiegel aan mijn kant en zag dat mounir inderdaad was uitgestapt...ow oke mohiem dan hoor ik het vanavond wel van je...ja zeker meid...ik stapte uit...hallo meid! hallo amal! iedereen was weer uitgestapt en we stonden weer gezellig te pratenover zaterdag...eh...dames? gaan we met 3 auto's vinden jullie dat goed? mounir gaat met die van hem..k ga met de mijne....en er gaan 2 andere jongens mee..een vriend van me en mn neef vinden jullie dat goed? ja tuurlijk hicham,het is toch gezellig? oke is goed.... we namen afscheid van iedereen tot zaterdag dames! ik gaf hicham een hand en hij kneep er in tot vanavond meid..zei hij zachtjes beslama tot straks hicham....en ik liep samen met amal naar onze auto's.....ze bleven wachten totdat we ingestapt waren....ik reed richting huis en amal volgde mij....aangezien we in 1 wijk woonde was at wel logisch ..ik kon mn geachten maar niet van hicham houden..ik wou het ook niet......het gaf me zoo een goed gevoel en ik voel me zoo goed! ik parkeerde mijn auto en zag dat amal ook aan het parkeren was! hahaha hey meid je bent nog niet van me af hoor!!!! en nou wil alles weten van A tot Z....ik begon haar alles te vertellen....
ow daaarom fluisterde hij net wat!
amal ik denk dat ik verliefd op hem ben geworden hij is zoooo lief.....zo leuk!!!!! sihem wij hadden het allemaal door....dat er iets gaande was...
WAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW zoo leuk!!!!!!! we hadden al een vermoede!!!!!!!!
daarom stapte wij met z'n llen bij mounir in we wouden jullie alleen laten...
sjowwww dat was zooo erg he! ik schaamde me doooood!
dus vanavod belt hij jou over morgen?
ja....amal...en weet niet wat hij van plan is morgen..
sihem zullen we morgen naar de stad gaan ff kleren halen?
is goed amal maar dan gaan we wel vroeg he want ik weet niet wat hicham van plan is daarom!
is goed
het wordt morgen heerlijk weer! ja?...oke dan weet ik dat ook weer!
ewa el bnet kom binnen...mijn moeder stond al in de deur opening....kom be3da thee drinken.....shokran eh geltie ik ga weg ik kom misschien vanavond wel langs....ow ja? ja sihem ik wil weten wat hicham van plan is dus kom ik vanavond langs om te kijken hoe laat we naar de stad gaan...ow oke leuk dat je langs komt want alles is me ff te snel gegaan!
nou doei doei sihem doe rustig aan schatje.....is goed lieverd! tot vanavond!
ik liep naar binnen ik groete mn moeder.....ewa eh bentie ga lekker rusten ik ga thee voor je maken....nee mama ik maak zelf wel.....nee je bent moe ik zie het aan je.........zie ik er echt moe uit?....iman mn kleinste zusje kwam al aangelopen hallo sihem! aaaah echt een schatje joh! hey hey lieffie en ze begon me te vertellen over haar schooldag.....
mn moeder kwam al met een sinia aangelopen (dienblad) en ze begon te praten over de zomervakantie....eh bentie we gaan met niemand naar marokko je vader kon niemand vinden om mee om te gaan....ow is jammer ! als je met iemand gaat is het toch wel gezelliger dan alleen...
het was inmiddels half 6 en mn zusjes kwamen thuis....ze waren lekker gaan shoppen voor de zomervakantie ......en kwamen mij laten zien wat ze gekocht hadden....hey sihem besma en ik hebben dezelfde outfit gehaald alleen in een andere kleur haal jij dan ook net als die van ons hebben we met z'n 3en dezelfde outfit!
hahahah leuk idee hoooor! ik ga morgen zowiezo naar de stad met amal dan ga ik kijken oke? is goed bij de hennes heb je nog veel in maatje 38 in baby roze maar wij hadden het geluk dat we vandaag waren gegaan omdat maatje 36 nog 3 broeken en shirts had!
...we kletsten nog wat en ging weer naar boven.....een kwartier later kwam laila mijn zusje die 2 jaar jonger is dan mij sihem moet ik je helpen met iets? ik zie dat je heel je kleren kast te voorschijn hebt gehaald? nee hoor schat ik red het wel maar nu je er toch bent ik wil je iets zeggen...ik ben zo zenuwachtig......en ik begon haar alles te vertellen over hicham en over wat me vandaag allemaal is overkomen.....
OOOO wat leuk!!!!!!!!!!! sihem ik hooop echt dat je gelukkig wordt mocht het iets worden!!!!!!! 
sihem het is al 8 uur ik ga ff mijn huiswerk maken...en daarna ff achter de pc....is goed schat..hey sisie hou me op de hoogte he als hicham je belt en vooral niet zenuwachtig zijn.....is goed meid! shoefie als amal is gekomen zeg maar dat ze naar mijn kamer moet komen oke? is goed....
ik deed ff een leuke cd aan en ging weer verder met mijn winter kleding op te bergen....en ja hoor daar ging mijn telefoon........
ik deed mn muziek wat zachter... en nam op....
Sihem: ja hallo met sihem...
hicham: hoi meid met hicham alles goed?
Sihem: ja hoor alhamdoulilah met jou?
Hicham: goed hoor...ik had je beloofd te bellen....
sihem: ja klopt! 
Hicham: meid je bent morgen vrij toch en ik ben ff in mn planning gaan kijken en ik zag dat ik wel een dagje vrij kon zijn aangezien ik eigen baas ben!
Sihem: ow leuk toch....oezo eigen baas?
Hicham: ik heb mijn eigen caiteringbedrijf en het is deze week niet zo druk snap je?
Sihem: oow zoo ja ik snap het...
Hicham: meid ik wil iets leuk doen morgen met jou... ff alleen met z'n 2en 
maar dan wel morgen middag rond een uur of 4 vindt jij het wel leuk?
Sihem: wajaaw alleen ik en hicham dus zonder iemand anders!..eh is goed hicham..waar spreken we af? 
Hicham: ehm...in de stad?
sihem : is goed maar hicham wat gaan we doen?
Hicham: dat is een verassing sihem.....
Sihem: hahaha oke! je houdt de spanning er wel in h..
Hicham: ja zeker...
Sihem: is goed hicham..trouwens hicham? wist je dat ze allemaal iets door hadden net..toen we net boven waren?
Hicham: ja dat zei mn nichtje en broertje ook! 
Sihem: hahaha 
Hicham: hahaha nou en meid.....laat ze maar lekker alles door hebben ze mogen van mij alles weten! het hoeft geeng eheim te zijn dat ik verliefd op je ben! van mij mag iedereen het weten! 
Sihem: aaaaaah nou zegt ie het zelf!!!! ehm...ja he! maar hicam ik maak je rekening alleen maar hoger!
Hicham: deja henja voor jou heb ik alles over....
maar meid ik bel je later op de avond wel weer
Sihem : is goed hicham beslama
Hicham: beslama a zine
ow god!!!!!!!!!!!!! hij is zoooooo lief.....ik voel gewoon iets voor hem!
hoe kan ik nou zooosnel verliefd op iemand worden en zoooo snel iets voor hem gaan voelen
hoe.........hoe...hoe!!!!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Meid_ 
_Echt Mooie Vervolgen_  :duim:  
_Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat_ 
_Mareh...... neem je tijd_   :rood:  

_Greetzzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## MissCousCous

dank je wel meid!!!!
ja ik ga vandaag niet meer verder schrijven
alleen op papier ff
dan zet ik het er morgen weer op
koessaaaaaaaaa

----------


## miss_remix

:love:   :knipoog: goed verhaal hoor  :knipoog:

----------


## miss_remix

:blij:  thalla

----------


## MissCousCous

hahahaha dank je wel meid!
ik ga morgen weer verder
kissss

----------


## moessie-18

Yoooooooooooooooo gekkehuisss  :tik:   :handbang:  

weer leuk vervolgje......kiveshh ben je te lui om te typen of denk je typen kost extra geld haha nee grapppieee!!
ahaha eyy cous cous....  :lol:  
spreek je gauw weer op msn..
luisterrrrr je verhaal he is ``egte mooie he`` hahahaha you know hwat i mean....
Tha ``M`` hahahahahahahaa
 :duim:  
ewaa schrijf snel verder ennuhhh jaaa genoeg geslijmd was weer leuk stukkieee doeiiiiiiiiiiiii

tallah frasekk....  :bril:  groetjes mafkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeess haha  :rambo:  

ps: ken je niet NOG EEN PAAR metro`s die over de kop gaan??!! hahahaha...Zwaarr gekkkehuisss heb k nodig he..!!  :tik:

----------


## Soussia'86

Nice story, ga snel verder!

Kusjes, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

ik was zo diep in gedachten dat ik het geklopt op mijn deur niet hoorde....ik voelde mijn telefoon weer trillen en ik schrok....gelukig was het laila..dat deden we altijd als iemand voor ons het geklop of zo niet hoorde dan piepte we elkaar op.....kom maar laila je hoeft niet te kloppen!
amal kwam ook binnen en groette me....en meid hoe is het???
goed....amal! goed!!!!! hmmm.....laila en amal sprongen naast me op bed...VERTEL SIHEM! ik vertelde ze over het telefoongesprek en over de verassing van morgen.....ooooow sihem ik ben zoo blij om je gelukkig te zien!!!.Sihem je bent mijn grote zus en hoop echt dat je een leuke tijd met hicham gaat krijgen.....Aaaah echt lief van jullie!!!!!!!
maar laila en amal ik zeg jullie eerlijk ik ben aan de ene kant heel erg blij dat ik hicham ontmoet heb en dat we elkaar leuk vinden enz...maar ik weet het ook niet eerlijk gezegd...kijk ik heb nooit eerder een relatie genomen met iemand en ik wou er eerlijk ook nooit aan beginnen..ik wil niet van iemand gaan houden enz en dat ik later gedumpt wordt en pijn ga lijden! ik heb nu een goed leven!..sihem schat luister naar me ik heb toch ook nooit een relatie genomen met iemand en ik weet niet hoe jongens zijn maaar ik heb het vertrouwen dat hicham jou nooit gaat bedriegen noooit! en als dat wel zo gebeurt klopt dan maar bij mij aan...
Maar toch amal!! ik vertrouw hem ook ik heb hem eerlijk verteld waarom ik nooit aan een relatie wou beginnen....Sihem kijk...amal heeft gelijk...Ik ken hicham helemaal niet ik weet niet hoe hij eruitziet niks..ik ken hem alleen via jou woorden....maar ik heb toch wel een mening..hij had net toch zijn nicht meegenomen?
hij heeft je toch eerlijk over zijn ex verteld?
je zag toch aan hem dat hij moeite had om over zijn ex te praten?
ja laila..dat klopt
dan enk ik dat je een perfecte jongen voor je neus hebt meid! een gevoelige jongen die het liefst niemand pijn wilt doen en zelf geen pijn wilt lijden..kortom iemand die een gelukkig leven wil opbouwen amen met zijn echtgenote....
sihem ik denk dat ik weet waar je mee zit....je hoort via andere dat jongens allemaal hetzelfde zijn etc. en je hebt zelf nooit iets met een jongen gehad om te weten of dat wel zo is...dus trek je conclusies!
ik wist niet wat ik zeggen moest en ik weet dat mijn zusje en amal gelijk hebben....sihem laila heeft gelijk en trouwens je gaat hem toch leren kennen dan zie je vanzelf hoe hij is zonder het van iemand anders te horen.maar believe me het wordt iets moois insha allah......
ik keek ze beide aan en er begonnen tranen uit mijn ogen te stromen.nee geen tranen van verdriet...maar tranen van blijschap!
oow laila en amal ik ben nergens zonder jullie...jullie leven gewoon met me mee in min situatie...
aah meid....je weet dat we altijd 1000% achter je staan....
ik gaf ze beide een dikke knuffel .ik veegde mijn tranen weg en we begonnen over een ander onderwerp..totdat mijn moeder binnen kwam met een sinia met thee en mijn zusje van 6 met een schaal lemsemel.we waren lekker thee aan het drinken toen besma ook binnen kwamgezellig hiero! Jullie roepen mij niet eens jek! Is goed met jullie!...Eh bentie! Ik zag dat je druk met je huiswerk bezig was dus ik wou je niet storen..hahaha a mama ik maakte maar een grap.en besma ging ook zitten. Mijn moeder bleef nog ff zitten kletsen met amal..Inmiddels was het half 10.eh lebnet (meiden) willen jullie nog eten? Nee lemsemel is meer dan genoeg!waga dan laat ik jullie gezellig praten.amal bleef nog ff met besma praten over mounir enzen laila begon over hicham..sihem? ik wil hicham best wel een keer zien hooris goed laila morgen? Is goed ff hoorbessie en amal zullen we morgen met zn 3en naar de bios gaan? Ehm..ja is goed..ok amal en jij bessie kan jij? Ehm..ik kan wel maar pas na half 3is goed dan kom jij gelijk naar grote pathe safi? Is goed..siham shoefie jij brengt mij en amal naar de bios okeen dan hou ik je auto want jij gaat toch met hichameh.maar laila ligt eraan hoe laat wij afspreken want ik hoorde aan hicham de stem dat hij twijfelde..mohiem als ik hem straks spreek dan laat ik je het wetenoke? ok anders gaan we gewoon met die van amal.
Sihem trouwens???? Weet je dat wij naar Parijs gaan volgende week vrijdag met hannans gezin?neeee hoezo gaan jullie? Nou hannan en adil zijn vrij volgende week vrijdag tot dinsdag dus gaan we vrijdag middag naar frankrijk om de laatste benodigheden voor de bruiloft te kopenplus hannan wil haar bruidsjurk van daar halen..maar waar overnachten jullie dan?bij de grootouders van hannan..Sjow leuk man!!!!!! Laila en ik keken elkaar en..sihem we blijven dus alleen!!! JA MAN! Ja laila jij hebt stage en ik heb school dinsdag.Aaaah dames ik ben hier toch ook..ow ja dat is waar
Inmiddels was het 10 uur..amal stond opsihem ik ga naar huislaila begreep de hint en stond ook op.ben je gek kom mee naar mijn kamerff kijken of mounir..online is..wahahaha dat laat ik je niet twee keer zeggen..en ze liepen mijn kamer uit Besma stond ook op sihem is ga bidden en dan slapen..welterustenwelterusten besma.. ik was nu alleen in mijn kamer...wat moet ik morgen aandoen!!!! ik deed mn kast open en zag zoveeel staan maar ik weet niet wat ik aan moet man!
ik riep laila en amal...ja sihem? kan jij mij helpen uitzoeken wat ik morgen aan moet?waar is amal trouwens? hahaha amal...ra.ra.ra die is met mounir aan het msnen...maarre ik help je wel......ze deed mijn kast open...ehm...ff....kijken.....ik heb het al! dit staat je altijd goed!
ze pakte mijn cremekleurige driekwart rok met een cremekleurige driekwart truitje met een hele open V hals voor daaronder een donkerbruin topje...thnx laila! wollah ik ben blij dat ik een zusje heb met dezelfde smaak als mij!!
mijn telefoon ging over en laila vloog mijn kamer uit! het was hicham....

----------


## moessie-18

Yoooooooooooooooo cous cousss  :stout:  
je verhaaal was weer ``egte moooieee`` hahah master vervolg..hahahaa  :Smilie:  
maak het spanned gekk..hahhaha ik heb je tog verteld hoe je moet doen!!!! hahaa  :maf3:  haaaaaaaaaahahaha eyy sjukkeltje kom is weer online gekk..is saaiiii hier.....moehim spreek je nog well hahaha  :handbang:  
peace !!!!  :schrik:  

groetjes moessie  :biraat:  

Ps: Ey ik ben je grootste fan he...hahahaa ennne....``egte mooie he``
You know what i mean...haha mafkeeeeeeeeeeeessssss gekkehuiss..!!

----------


## MissCousCous

thnx he!
wahuahuahahahau vindt je het egte mmmmmmooooie?
is goed oome moes! ik ga het spannend maken :P
maar goed k ga weer verder 
ik zit nu in les man  :engel:  
doei doei!
gekkehuissss!

----------


## rasti1

HOI MISS COUSCOUS 

Ik ben gek op verhaal ZIN IN MAROKKO.Daar heb ik een reklaam voor jouw verhaal gelezen.Eeerlik zegen, ik vind jouw verhaal prima.Ga gauw verder AUB  :duim:

----------


## miss_remix

ga snel verder  :boer:

----------


## MissCousCous

_heeeey rasti! dank je wel! hahaha en ik ben oookk helemaaaaaaaaaal gek op zin in marokko!    
had je zeker al gemerkt  
maar goed hahaha
en miss_remix!
ik ga nu verder!
kissss! _  


Sihem:	ja met sihem
Hicham:	hoi schat alles goed.
Sihem:	Ja gaat goed alhamdoulilah met jou?
Hicham:kan niet beter als ik jou aan de lijn heb.en ik jou lieve mooie stem hoor.ik heb je zo gemist lieverd.
Sihem:	aah lief van je.ik heb je ook gemist lieverd
Hicham:	nog een paar uurtjes en ik zie je mooie gezicht weer
Sihem:	Hicham..Je hebt me echt nieuwsgierig gemaakt!
Hicham:	hahahaha sihem het is echt een verassingtrouwens kunnen we niet al om 2 uur afspreken? 
Sihem: ehm..mij maakt het niks uit.
Hicham.: doen we dat?
Sihem:	is goed hicham..we doen het
Hicham: ja ik vondt het beter..brengen we meer tijd samen door.
Sihem: ja mij komt het ook beter uit want mijn zusjes en amal gaan naar de bios dan breng ik ze daar naar toe en spreken wij daar af
Hicham: ja is goed dan zie ik je morgennou sweet dreams hbiba
Sihem: slaap lekker hicham

Mijn gedachten dwalen weer naar hichamEn ik hoorde amal helemaaal niet binnen komenSIHEM..SIHEM! ben je verdoofd?huhwat? riep je me?
DUS WEL!.Ze plaagde me nog een beetje..sihem ik kom morgen om 10 uur bij je dan gaan we samen naar de stad is goed amal dan wil ik rond half 1 thuis zijn om me op me gemak om te kleden enz..
Is goed sihem trouwens hoe laat heb je afgesproken? Ow jaaa om 2 uur dus ik breng jullie naar de bios en dan houdt laila mijn autois goed sihem..trouwens hoe laat ben je morgen terug? OW SHIT! Dat weet ik niet! Straks kom ik laat thuis denken mijn ouders dat er iets gebeurd is of zo ..sihem mochten ze iets vragen zeg maar dat je bij mij ben maaar ik wil niet liegen tegen mijn ouders! Maar lieverd je kan niet anders!..ok is goed..meid het is al bijna 11 uur ik ga naar huis! Is goed meid tot morgen
Ik ging nog ff wat eten en stapte de douche in

Het was half 12 en ik lag in mijn bedIk voelde me zo goed helemaal met het idee dat ik morgen samen met hicham benIk legde mijn telefoon onder mijn kussenLaila kwam nog ff langs sihem ik wou ff kijken of je wat rustiger bent gewordenschat ik ben rustiger geworden door jou en amal.trouwens laila ik breng jullie morgen naar pathe en mag je mijn auto bij je houden safi? Oow oke is goed sihem dank je wel! Oow ja laila als onze ouders aan je vragen waar ik ben he als het laat wordt morgen zeg maar dat ik bij amal ben safi? Ik wil niet liegen maar ik heb geen keus amalweet je wat sihem ..als jullie terug komen he kom dan naar amal dan blijf ik bij amal en gaan we samen naar huis.jaa is goed laila! Nou sihem je moet goed uitrusten..welterusten lieffieik deed mijn nachtlampje uit en ik was met mijn gedachten bij morgentotdat ik mijn telefoon voelde.
Ik had een smsje ontvangen

Lieverdik denk heel de tijd aan je hoe meer ik aan je denk hoe meer ik je mis 
Schat ik hoop dat ik over je ga dromen welterusten schat-x- Hicham

Aaah hij is echt lief! Ik besloot hem terug te smsen
we smsten zeker nog wel een uur ik begon slaap te krijgen en ik smste hicham dat ik ging slapen ik viel in een heerlijke slaap met hicham in mijn gedachten
De volgende ochtend ging mijn wekker om half 9 ik nam een snelle douche en belde vervolgens amal dat ik bij haar langs kwam voor de verandering.Ik kleedde me snel om..ik deed een beige rok aan met een wit blousje mn haar had ik in een losse vlecht gevlochtenik had geen zin om netjes te gaan.ik maakte me lichtjes op KLAAR! Ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat ik er toch wel goed uitzag..mijn moeder was mijn zusje naar school gaan brengen ik had geen trek dus ik ging meteen de deur uit ik pakte mijn auto en reed naar amal..

Aangekomen bij amal

Haar moeder deed open ..salaam sihem lebes ..en ze begon die standaard vragen te stellen hoe is het met je moeder,familie enz enz.
Ondertussen kwam amal naar beneden heeey sisi! Hoooi amal!.....wat toevallig!!!!!! We hadden hetzelfde aan..alleen haar rok was wit en haar blousje beige.har moeder had het ontbijt al klaargemaakt dus bleven we ontbijten ik had eigenlijk geen trek maar uit respect had ik toch maar een boterham gegeten.
We besloten te gaan .we gingen met mijn auto..Amal waar zullen we als eerste gaan? Ehm..H&M? is goed..we parkeerde de auto en gingen naar de henneswe kochten allebei precies hetzelfde in het roze en wit..
Amal ik wil nog naar ansons ik ha daar een hele mooie witte pak gezien die ik graag wil hebben voor adils bruiloft.we liepen nog wat winkeltjes in en kochten wat accessoires inmiddels was het al 12 uur we besloten nog wat te drinken we waren dood op
Sihem zullen we naar huis gaan..voordat je in tijdnood komt? Is goed amal ik bracht amal eerst naar huis want ze moest ook nog haar kleren pakken en we reden weer terug naar mijn huisIk nam gelijk een heerlijke douche en ging me op me gemak omkleden ik bond mn haar eerst en maakte me witjes op.ik deed mn krullen los ik twijfelde nog of ik het zou fhnen maar ik liet het maar gekruld en deed mn crmekleurige haarbandje opik keek in de spiegel en vond het wel leuk staan.LAILAA!!!!! wil je aub mijn donkerbruine instappers halen en min donkerbruine tas? Ja is goed! Een paar minuten later kwamen laila en amal binnen OH MY GOD! SIHEM.. je ziet er goed uit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wollah je gaat hicham gek maken vandaag! Dank jullie wel dames ik deed mn instappers aanzullen we gaan dames?

----------


## K_Khalid

:lol:  HAHahhaah he couscous ik heb de eerste klant al binnen gehaald met mijn Reclame. hahahaa  :lol:  

Mooi verhaal ik begin er helemaal in te komen of het nou hier is of op marokko.nl  :grote grijns:   :argwaan:  

Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat. Ik hoop dat de verwaarlozing nou hopelijk over is. 

Als rwina_zina er maar niet achter komt dat ik op haar verhaal reclame aan het maken ben voor jou want anders  :dood:   :engel:  


Khalid

----------


## MissCousCous

hahahaha jaaaaa thnx khalid
maar ik wil niet dat jij of ik ruzie krijgen met rwina man!
anders stop ik gelijk met mijn verhaal!
waaahuahuahuauha lees je m ook op marokko.nl? wie ben jij dan?
lmohiem ik ga ervandoooor
ik heb net 1 vervolg voor ''saus'' geschreven man!!!!!! ik drukte op vorig gelijk heel dat stuk gewist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik typ m morgen wel of zo
mn vingers hebben het begeven vandaag!
beslamamamamamamama!

----------


## MissCousCous

Laila rij jij of ik? Hahaha sihem ik ben vandaag je chauffeur .we reden naar de bios we kletsten wat en ik was zoooo zenuwachtig! Dat hadden laila en amal door dus wouden ze me aflijden.we waren aangekomen bij de bios ..laila parkeerde de auto en mijn telefoon ging over het was hicham ..
Nou dames hij komt eraan!
Ik keek nog in de spiegel of alles goed zat .De dames blven samen met mij wachten .ja sihem we blijven hier tot je bij hicham ben ingestapt voordat iemand je lastig gaat vallen.want je weet dat we mooie meiden niet alleen over straat laten gaan.Wahahahaha nou amal dan ben ik bang dat jullie ook niet veilig op straat lopen! We bleven nog ff praten over van alles en nog wat totdat hicham naast ons parkeerdewij stapten met zn drien uit en hij stapte ook uit.hij zag er goed uit!!!!! Hij had een beige zomerbroek aan met een wit shirt en witte lacoste gympen ..hij gaf ons alle 3 een hand en bleef mij maar aankijkeneh.hicham ik wil je ff voorstellen aan mijn zusje laila.en laila dit is hicham.hij lachte naar haar en begon een praatje.sihem het is hartstikke gezellig maar we laten jullie maar gaan want anders staan we morgen hier nog gezellig te praten.wij gaan de bios in we groette de dames nog ff.VEEL PLEZIER !! h!.dank jullie wel dames!
.hicham liep me voor en opende mijn portierik stapte in en deed vervolgens mijn portier dicht ..hij stapte zelf in
het was dood stil in de auto en hicham zette een leuke cd op.sihem ben je lekker uitgerust? 
Nou.niet echt eigenlijk.ik vertelde hem wat ik vandaag met amal had gedaan.ja dan ben je zeker niet uitgerust! We reden inmiddels de snelweg ophicham? Waar gaan we naartoe? Lieverd dat is een verassing! en we begonnen over marokko.ik kwam er achter dat hij 60 km van mij vandaan woondein Marokko is dat geen afstand!
Hicham reed een tankstation in.hij moest ff tanken..
Hij nam gelijk wat snoepgoed mee.hicham ik ga ff naar het toilet.is goed sihem.ik liep naar het toilet en ging me ff opfrissen .ik nam gelijk wat fris mee .ik liep terug naar de auto en zag dat hicham op zijn auto leunde.hij is zo moooooi!!!!!!!  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
Ik stapte in de auto en hij stapte ook in.sihem je bent een prachtige meid..je ziet er echt goed uit en je karakte bevalt me echt! Ik schaamde me en ik kon hem niet aankijken ik keek een beetje naar beneden..opeens voelde ik zijn hand onder mijn kin hij duwde mijn hoofd naar boven.totdat hij diep in mijn ogen keek.ik smolt letterlijk! Sihem.ik hoop echt dat jij mij gelukkige wordt.ik kon niks zeggen.ik kon hem alleen aankijkenik voelde opeens zijn zachte lippen op de mijne.ik wist niet wat er door mij heen ging.ik wist niet wat ik moest doen.het duurde niet lang maar het voelde heel fijn! Ik zweeg en hicham ook.
SORRY SIHEM! Wollah sorry..ik ben echt stom!!!!!!!!!!
Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggenhet geeft niet hicham
We hadden geen woord meer gezegd tegen elkaar.ik zag dat hicham echt spijt had van wat hij had gedaan.ik pakte een zak snoep van de achterbank en bood hicham aan.het was druk op de weg dus hij kon niet pakken.dus pakte ik er maar 1 uit en vroeg of hij ze mond open wou doen..hij schoot in de lach maar deed wel wat ik vroeg.ik stopte een snoepje in zijn mond.dank je wel sihem..geen dank.
We namen een uitrit naar amsterdam centrumwe reden nu wat slomer..sihem mag ik een snoepje.ja hoor hichamoke doe jij je mond is open.wahahahaha je wilt het terug doen h.ik deed wat hij vroeg.en hij stopte een snoepje in mijn mond.opeens ging de telefoon van hicham af.ja ik ben er zo een kwartiertje ongeveerthalla!
Wajaw hicham wat is dit!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha zenuwachtig lieverd? Jaaaa! Maak je maar geen zorgen meid!
We kwamen in een winkelstraat en hicham parkeerde zijn auto.hij stapte uit en deed mijn portier open.we stonden voor een restaurant.sihem ik ben mede-eigenaar van dit restaurantoooooow oke! We liepen naar binnen en het was heeel sjiek! Hicham het is een heel mooi restaurant , tbarkelah.we liepen helemaal naar achteren en er kwam een man in pak naar ons toegelopen..hij groete hichamen gaf mij ook een handsihem toch? Ja klopt.aangenaam ik ben aziz mede eigenaar van dit restaurant.hichams telefoon ging weer af.ja ik kom eraan ik ben er zo.
Sihem ik loop met je mee tot ons tafeltje.hij liep me voor en schoof mijn stoel naar achteren.hij gaf me een kus op mijn wang.ik kom er zo aan lieverdik pakte mijn telefoon uit mijn tas en ik besloot laila en amal te smsen..maar ik had al een sms ontvangen van laila..
Sihemik wou je gelijk smsen .wajaw die hicham ziet er goed uit!!!!!!!!! Wollah insha allah wordt je gelukkig met hem.veel plezier -x- laila!

Ik smste haar terug .
Ik was diep in gedachten .
Hicham was nu al een uur weg! Ik was ongerust geworden. 
Ik stond op en ging aziz zoeken een groepje marokkanen staarde me aan ik negeerde ze gewoon.
Aziz was ook nergens te bekennen ik liep weer terug naar mijn tafeltje.dat groepje marokkanen keek me weer van top tot teen aan
Tfoe 3la kapsoneszeker zo een slet die op haar vriend wacht..ik kon me niet meer inhouden nooit heeft iemand mij slet genoemd komt 1 idioot dat doen..
Je moet je bek houden..Weet je wie een slet is diegene die jou op de wereld heeft gezet!
Hij werd rooden ik besefte dat ik echt te ver ben gegaanmaar schijt .moet ie maar niet beginnen
Ik zat net op mijn plaats toen ik aziz binnen zag lopen. Hij keek om zich heen en kwam snel naar mij toegelopenhij keek me aan.mijn hart bonkte in mijn keel ik had het gevoel dat er iets was gebeurd.sihem.. ja aziz?.hicham.
En aziz telefoon ging weer over.ja ik ben nu bij haar..! ik kreeg tranen in mijn ogen!!!!!
NEEEEEE! Alsjeblieft aziz!!!!!!!!!!!



mensen ik ben nu op school 
ik heb zo les!
ik ga straks verder insha allah!
doei doei!!!!!!!

----------


## rasti1

HOI MISSCOUSCOUS,

BEDANKT VOOR JOUW VERVOLG,PRACHTIG WALLAH

GA SNEL VERDER AUB

DOEI DOEI

----------


## K_Khalid

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

Ga door met het verhaal, wil je ons gek maken of zo. 

he couscous waaaaaaaar ben je hahahaha ga alsjeblieft door hahahah


Jij bent ook echt goed. een toppie story


 :plet:  maar nu verder gaan anders  :kotsen:  ik je onder  :maf:   :auw2:  



[GLOW=deeppink]Khalid   [/GLOW]

----------


## MissCousCous

heeeeeeeey KHALID dank je wel.......ennuh ik dacht dat ik een schreeuwlelijk was......maar ben jij er geen 1 dan? hihihi le3endek!
neee joh ik wil jullie niet gek maken!
hahaha (jij was het al he!:P)
ennuh! thnx! (trouwens onder welke naam sta jij op marokko.nl ingelogd...of ben je daar niet ingelogd?)
ik ga zo gauw mogelijk verder
maar ik heb het druk man!
maar ik schrijf zou gauw mogelijk verder!!!!!!

en rasti!
dank je wel wollah je reactie is echt top!
ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder wollah ik ga m'n best doen voor jullie

nou koessa......boessaaaaa

----------


## Mocrostar

wejoh 3la leuk verhaal egt spannend ga door aub je heb een nieuwe fan er by  :grote grijns:  a snel door xxx  :strik:

----------


## moessie-18

Heyyyyyyyyyy cous couss......
alles goed???? hahahah je hebtme tips gebruikt hahahaha...mooi zooo
spannendd maken..hahaha laat ze gek worden hahahaha....
 :duim:  hahahaha egte mooie he....(Ey cous cous hij blijft grappig he...)
 :hardlach:   :fucyc:  hahahahaa
luisterr....schrijf wel ff snel verder want je hebt mij nu ook beetje gek gemaakt...ziedddd snll he..  :regie:  hup 1, 2 , 3 snellll...!!

haha groetjes en doe rustig aan....
greetz moessiee  :Cool:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:regie:  _ Waar Ben je ??_ 


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_ verveeld

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Ewa misscouscous
mo0i verhaal, schrijf snel door  :grote grijns: 
beslema..

----------


## Dounia_17

hi ha!! :tong uitsteken:   :ninja2:  ben ik gek?Nee toch 
Miss cous cous GA SNEL VERDER!! :tong uitsteken:

----------


## MissCousCous

dank jullie wel voor jullie reacties wollah sorry dat ik niet eerder kon reageren maar ik had het zoooo druk...
ik ga gauw verder wollah ik doe er alles aan mom verder te gaan...
dikke kus!

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *dank jullie wel voor jullie reacties wollah sorry dat ik niet eerder kon reageren maar ik had het zoooo druk...
> ik ga gauw verder wollah ik doe er alles aan mom verder te gaan...
> dikke kus!*


Neem je tijd  :Wink:   :grote grijns: 
Dan krijgen we gewoon ins'allah een extra groot vervolg  :Smilie: 


-xX -sweeTm0cr0

----------


## MissCousCous

heeey lieve mensen!
bedankt voor jullie TOP!!!!! reacties!
IK SCHAAM ME HELEMAAL MAN! dat ik niet eerder kon reageren 
dus speciaal voor jullie een vervolg!!!!! het is niet super lang maar in ieder geval iets.....
kissss!

aziz is aardig geschrokken........Sihem wat is er aan de hand????? je huilt meid!
Aziz wat is er met hicham? zeg maar dat er iets is gebeurt....
neee meid! hicham staat in de file en zijn batterij is op....hij belde mij net op om ff bij je te komen zitten voor de tussen tijd.....ooow oke hicham....ik maakte me zoveel zorgen he.......ik had een gevoel dat er wat gebeurt was...helemaal nu hij ongeveer een uur weg is....meid hij is er bijna...
aziz riep een ober ..sihem wat wil je drinken? Cola aziz....
ik liep naar de wc om me op te frissen...nadat ik terug was, was mijn cola al geserveerd...ik dronk me cola op en hicham kwam snel binnen gelopen met een tasje....hij kwam gelijk ons richting opgelopen.....ik zag dat dat groepje marokkanen hem aankeek... hij kwam op me af en gaf me een dikke knuffel....sorry sihem wollah sorry!!!!!!!! Het is al goed hicham...je bent er nu toch gelukkig.....
Hicham je hebt sihem echt ongerust gemaakt ze huilde gewoon! ow schat dat was mijn bedoeling echt niet! echt niet!!!!!
denja henja...hicham.......Eh sihem wat wil jij gaan eten? ik bestelde een vis menu en hicham bestelde precies hetzelfde....oke is goed ik ga ff naar de keuken om te vragen of ze nu willen serveren waga? is goed aziz..
hicham kwam naast me zitten en trok me naar hem toch..sihem gaat het weer een beetje?ja hicham het gaat alweer...ik was zo bang dat er iets was gebeurt.....aangezien je telefoon ook uit stond....oh schat ik wil je echt niet ongerust maken...
inmiddels werd het eten geserveerd heel sjiek...
hicham ging tegenover me zitten ik schaamde me wel een beetje om tegenover hicham te zitten eten maar gelukkig ging het wel goed  :Wink:  
het bleef een beetje stil totdat hicham begon.......

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Ewaaaaa vervolg was goed hoor..
enneee je hoeft je niet te schamen, je hoeft ons alleen heel snel een extra groot vervolgje weer te geven  :grote grijns:  :P  :hihi: 

Okeee Beslema
-xx-Sweetm0cr0  :blauwe kus:

----------


## MissCousCous

ja was een heel kort stukje ik weet het ik beloof jullie een hele lange vervolg maar mijn pc deed raar en ik was bang dat ie uit zou vallen en dat ik dit stukje voor niks had getypt daarom is het een kort stukje
mohiem ik ga een lang vervolg voor jullie er op zetten!
oke?
hahaha
doei doeiiiiii!  :strik:

----------


## senna_zina

salaammm misscouscous,
ik ebn eeen nieuwe lid hier en ik moet zeggen je verhaal is egt leukkk  :duim:  maarre wannner ben je nou es van plan om verder te gaan??  :argwaan:  ik kan niet wachtennn  :kwaad:   :grote grijns:  
dikke kus  :kusgrijs: 


[GLOW=royalblue]*senna**[/GLOW]*

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Goed zo..een lang vervolg  :grote grijns:  :Wink: 
Yallah..Beetje sneller  :regie:  
Nee hoor.. Neem de Tijd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Beslema..
-xx-sweetm0cr0  :blauwe kus:

----------


## miss_zebie

pleazz schrijf veder maar het was wel een kort stukje maar ja schrijf veder misscouscous!  :Wink:   :kroatie:

----------


## MissCousCous

Sihemik ken je nu een paar dagen en ik voel me zo gehecht aan jeWollah ik kan me geen leven voorspellen zonder jou.Je bent zo mooi.Zo schattigzo slimJe hebt alles wat een droom vrouw heeft.Je moet een ding weten dat ik zielsveel van je hou.
Het spijt me echt wat er vanmiddag is gebeurt maar ik kon niet anders.
Sihem jij bent de enige voor mij.Sinds ik jou ontmoet heb is mijn leven compleet ik moest en zou je bedanken.. voor wat moet je mij bedanken wie moet wie bedankenen vindt je het dan niet genoeg wat je allemaal vandaag heb gedaan!
Ik voelde oppeens tranen over me wangen rollen.
Hicham zag het en veegde mijn tranen afschat mag ik je rechterhand.ik snapte er niks vanhicham pakte een doosje uit zijn tashij deed m langzaam open. Hij pakte er een ring uit! En wou m om mijn vinger doen schat het is maar een kleinigheidje . . Neeee hicham! Dit ga je niet menen! Sorry ik neem m echt niet aanHicham? 
Sihem je gaat m echt wel aan nemen! Sorry kijk maar wat je ermee doet! Is goed voor deze keer accepteer ik hem wel..maar hicham.. hou er rekening mee ik pak je terug.
Hij deed m om mijn vinger..het was echt een mooie grote ring vol diamantjes..hij zou zeker wel wat gekost hebbenHicham ik vindt het echt niet leuk! Hij is diegene die belthij is diegene die alles betaald....wacht maar ik ga vandaag nog iets terug doen!
We bleven nog ff kletsenSihem wil je naar huis gaan of wil je nog ff de stad in?
Het was half 5naar de stad hicham! We stonden allebei op en ik zag dat 1 van het groepje Marokkanen die daar zat opstond en hicham groette het was diegene met wie ik ging bekvechten! Hij kent hicham dus! Klootzak! Ik schoof dichterbij hicham aan en hicham omhelsde mijnou Ali dit is mijn toekomstige insha allah! Hij keek me met een bek vol tanden aan en ik keek hem vies aan
Hij kon niks uit brengen dan mabroukhicham ik ga aziz alvast gedag zeggen en dan ga ik naar de auto oke?
Is goed schat ik kom er zo aanik trof aziz boven aan.aziz ik kwam je nog ff gedag zeggen we gaan er zo vandoorOw oke zo snel al! 
Ja we gaan nog ff naar de stad en daarna gaan we terug naar Rotterdamow ok is goed meid ik loop zo ff met je mee naar beneden om hicham ook gedag te zeggen
Ja hicham staat beneden te praten met een gozer die daar ook zatok ehm..aziz ik vond het echt top hierzo, het eten was ook erg smakelijk wollah echt geweldig allemaal! En ik wou je ook bedanken aziztoen je net samen met mij aan het wachten was en alles wat je gedaan hebsihem..ik heb het echt allemaal met plezier gedaan en ik vole me prima dat jij het ook goed vond echt waar!
Trouwens hoe vondt je de ring? PRACHTIGGG! Jij wist er ook van h! Klopt sihem ik ben steeds met hicham gegaan afgelopen dagen om een mooie ring voor je te vinden en ik hoop echt dat je m leuk vindtWollah aziz ik vindt m echt heel mooi!
Ik liep samen met aziz naar beneden en zagen dat hicham met iemand anders aan het praten was
Hij zag me aanlopen en glimlachte..hij gaf die man een hand en kwam naar ons toegelopen.
Haha je gaat alleen naar boven en je komt samen met aziz naar benedeninderdaad hicham! Ik dacht dat je naar boven zou komen maar je was zeker druk in gesprekmet dat groepje marokkanenja kloptdie hangen hier altijd rond en hebben altijd wel wat te melden
Ik dacht zo bij mezelf dat heb ik wel gemerkt onzin kunnen ze ook uitkramen! 
Ik bedacht een plannetje om wat voor hicham te kopen..maar ik weet niet of het lukt man! Ik loop tenslotte met hicham dus hij ziet standaard wat ik ga kopen..hoe ga ik dit aanpakken?

----------


## missangel

yooooooo cous cousssss..masterrrrrrr vervolg...
luisterr gaa snell verder he...laat die mensen nie w8en e mafkeeeesss
t was weer ``egte mooie`` hjajajajahahahahhahaahahaha

 :lachu:   :knipoog:  

moehimmmmmm a mafkeesssss wanneer ga je verder ik hoor het strax op msn okeeee of morgen..!!!!  :knipoog:  

ennee peacceeee

ow jaa wordt maar lekkerr gekk..........!!
haha groetjess moessiee  :giechel:

----------


## MissCousCous

Hicham nam ook nog ff afscheid van Aziz en we liepen naar buitenwe liepen naar de stad wat niet zo ver was hier vandaan. Siham ik wil nog ff dit zaakje in.
Ze hebben hele mooie rolex horloges..
Hicham zag een hele mooie staan Sihem moet je kijken! Deze is echt moooooooi! Hij wees 1 aan die was zeker mooi! Hij liep naar de andere kant om andere te zien..
Eh..hicham ik ga ff kijken of ze ook iets voor dames hebben oke? 
Is goed schat..
Ik ging snel naar een werknemer die rondliep en vroeg of hij dat horloge wou pakken ie hicham heel mooi vondt..Wilt u meteen afrekenen mevrouw? Ja meneerIk liep mee naar de kassa en rekende afIk stopte gauw het tasje in mijn tas en liep naar de dames horlogeshicham kwam een paar minuten later naar mij toe. En nog wat leuks gevonden sihem?
Eh ja ze zijn allemaal wel leuk..jij hicham? Nee die is eerste blijft de mooistesihem zullen we gaan? Ik ga nog ff terug om hem nog een keer te zien dan neem ik m zondagWe liepen er weer naar toeow wat jammer! Hij is al verkocht!!! Sihem!!!!
Owww jammer man!!!!! 
We liepen naar buiten en namen een ijsje..sihem zullen we terug naar rotterdam gaan?
Is goed hichamwe liepen naar de auto hicham zette gelijk een cd van Outlandish op en we begonnen te pratenSihem hoe vond je het? Ik vondt het echt heel gezellig wollah! En jij hicham? Schat ik vond het een SUPER dag!! Ik ken je nou wat beter en ik vond het echt een gezellige dag..maar ja dat kan niet anders als ik samen met een geweldige dame ben!
Maar siham het spijt me echt dat ik je een uur moest laten wachten en erg ongerust heb gemaakt.
Hicham het geeft echt niet! Je kon er toch ook niks aan doen!...maar toch sihem.Safi hicham vergeet het!
Het was ff stilSihem die jongens met wie ik net stond te praten zijn een voorbeeld van die jongens die het beeld van de verkeerde marokkaanse jongens laat zien
Ja dat had ik ook gelijk door hicham! Ik had ruzie met die ene met wie jij stond te pratenIk vertelde hem allesSihem als ie nog ze bek open trekt laat ik hem zijn tanden rapen! Zo doen ze nou bij elke meisje waarvan ze weten dat ze haar nooit kunnen krijgen
Maar mezian dat je hem hebt laten zien wie je bent! En misschien was het wel een beetje t hard maar laat hem maar lekker voelen!
Nu ze weten dat wij wat hebben zeggen ze nooit meer iets tegen je! Mocht dat wel zo zijn meld het dan ff ja is goed hicham
Ik moest naar het toilet gaan dus ik vroeg of hicham wou stoppen bij de eerst volgende takstation en dat deed hij ook
Ik maakte me nog een beetje op en liep naar binnen nam gelijk wat te drinken mee daarna liep ik weer terug naar de autoik stapte in en hicham reed wegwe begonnen over morgenSihem waarom neem je je zusje morgen niet mee? Ze lijkt me echt een toffe meid..ja! ik vindt het ook geen slecht idee, ik denk dat ze het echt leuk gaat vinden..hicham ik vraag het haar straks waga?
We reden Rotterdam inoke sihem nu zijn we gevaarlijk bezig! Hij reed onze woonwijk in tot hicham opeens stopte..Schat ik wil je heel graag naar huis brengen maar ik wil je geen problemen veroorzaken..hicham ik weet het en ben blij dat je dat begrijpt..Siham weet je wat ik kan je ook moeilijk laten lopen het is zowiezo donker en ja ik laat je niet alleen over straat gaan schat.ik bel Lamjae op

Hey lamjae met mij alles goed? Shoefie kan je ff komen met je auto..ik ben 3 straten van jullie huis..je weet toch waar jullie eerst woonden
Safi? Tot zo!

Hicham waarom heb je haar gebeld? Zij brengt je wel naar huis sihemnee hicham ik moet toch naar Amalewa dan brengt zij je toch naar amal..Ewa safiiiiii voor 10 minuten lopen ga je je nicht bellen
Lieverd luister! Ik niet dat je wat overkomtIk heb je opgehaald en ik wil je veilig afzettenje weet nooit wat voor figuren hier rondlopen. Begrijp je?
Hicha ik begrijp je wel maaaar misschien was je nicht wel bezig met iets..ik kon toch ook me zusje bellen of amal?
Schat ik mag haar altijd bellen.en ik stoorde haar niet.
Oke hicham ik zeg niks meer
We zagen een peugeot 307 onze richting opkomen.lamja stapte uit en groete ons..en leuke dag gehad? Hicham en ik keken elkaar aanlamjae. begon hicham

----------


## Souma

:grote grijns:  zo leuk  :grote grijns:  Ik wacht met spanning op je vervolgjes.

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## moessie-18

Heyyyy mafkeeeeesje......
weer teen top vervorlgg.. (``egte mooie he``)
hahahaa wesh heb je geld te veeeel..rolexxx hai haiiiiii masterrr hahahhaa moehim....eyy me vorige reactie was op een andere naam, maar dat wist ik niet eens...maybe was me zusje of me nichtje op die naam....en dat k dat niet had gezien.....  :oog:   :maf2:  

hahahha moehimm spreek je gauw weeer....

ciao ciaoooooo
met vriendelijke groet, 
moessiee 

Zehmaa netjes hahahaha doeg doegggg

----------


## MissCousCous

Het was heel gezellig maar op het begin was het rommelig hij vertelde haar dat ik ongeveer een uur moest heb gewacht op hem omdat die juwelier die ring nog niet verkleind was.dat wist ik niet eens!!!!!Dus hij was speciaal voor mij weg geweestNee hoor lamjae ondanks dat heb ik het echt naar me zin gehad en morgen maken we weer een TOP DAG van!!!!! Insha allah!
Maarre lieve schat ga maar gauw naar amal voordat je zusje naar huis is gegaan..ja hicham we gaan.nou dames tot morgen hij kwam naar me toe en gaf me een dikke knuffel.wajaw ik weet niet wat er door mij heen ging maar ik hou echt van hem! Lamjae jij haalt sihem toch op sochtends.. ja dat klopt hicham..
Nou hicham ga maar lekker rusten je hebt een vermoeiende dag gehadhahaha nee hoor sihem ik ga zo trainen.Oke dan! Ik stapte bij lamjae in de auto en we begonnen te praten.Sihem je vondt het dus gezellig met mijn neef? Ja zeker lamjae Ik ben denk ik echt over mijn oren verliefd op hem..Lieve schat ik weet zeker dat het iets moois gaat worden tussen jullie je moest eens weten hoe gek hij op je is!
Lamjae heb jij geen vriend? Jawel ik had hem vorig jaar ontmoet in marokko en ik heb hem ook voorgesteld aan mounir en hichamze vinden hem echt een hele toffe jongen en ze weten wel zeker dat ik in veilige handen zit dus insha allah trouw ik met hem..We reden langs mijn huis en k liet lamjae zien waar ik woon
Oke sihem ik haal je morgen hier opis goed lamjae 
We reden in amals straat in ik belde haar en vertelde haar dat ik met lamjae wasneem haar ook mee dan! Ik ben alleen met laila thuis..Lamjae twijfelde nog maar toen ze wist dat ze toch alleen met zijn tween waren ging ze ook mee naar binnen..ze deden de voordeur open en ze vlogen haast naar buiten ze groeten ons eerst en toen we naar binnen kwamen wouden laila en amal gelijk alles weteN!  :stout:   :stout:   :stout:  
We liepen met ze vieren naar binnen en we zaten in de huiskamer en ik begon ze alles te vertellen.. Ik zag echt aan ze dat ze straalden ze waren echt blij voor me.toen begon het stukje van de ringik vertelde ze over de ring die ik van hicham gehad heb en ze vonden hem zooo MOOOOOI.Trouwens laila weet je wat ik van hicham moest vragen? Nou vertel.of je morgen mee naar brussel gaat.OOOOOOOOH LEUKKKKK JOH!!!!! Aaah ik vindt het echt tof van hem dat ie mij mee vraagthet was inmiddels 9 uur en we besloten maar naar huis te gaanlamjae en ik wisselde nog onze nummers uit nou dames ik bel jullie morgen als ik jullie kom ophalen? Oke is goed lamjaeik bedankte lanjae nog voor het brengen en nam ook afscheid van amal..
Ik was dood op en liet laila maar rijden. Alleen besma was thuisBessie waar is iedereen? Mams en paps zijn naar gouda gegaan en ik ben al sinds 4 uur alleen thuis! En adil is met zijn werk naar duitslandWe zetten lekker muziek op en gingen gezellig praten..Totdat besma ons vroeg wat we morgen gingen doenOEPS! Eh we gaan jurken halen voor de bruiloft van adil. Ik had haar nog niks over hicham gezegd..Ik wou het pas doen totdat ik er zeker van wasen wat doe jij morgen ? ik ga naar den haag voor een paar dagen..ik heb toch geen school meerwe hebben een hele toffe tante daar wonen die echt relax is.bessie zullen we met ze 4en wat leuks doen net voor de zomervakantiejaaa leuk! Lekker net voor de zomer vakantiegoed idee
Me ouders waren laat in de avond gekomenIk wist dat ze morgen naar den haag gaan dus ik d8 ik geef maar gelijk door dat laila en ik niet mee gaan..
Laila en ik liepen naar me moeder toe en zeiden dat we morgen jurken willen gaan halen voor de bruiloft van adil en hannan.

Volgende dag

Me wekker ging om 7 uur ik nam een lekker douche en maakte vervolgens laila wakker.
Hmmm wat ga ik aan doen? Ff op teletekst kijken of het lekker weer is in brussel.het word 24 graden dus heerlijk weer!
Ik pakte me driekwart spijkerbroek met daarop een lichtblauw hemdje ik voor laila een beige driekwart linnen rok met daarop een wit blousjewe kleden ons snel om want lamjae zou er over een klein half uur zijn.Ik deed me haar in een strakke staartwe maakte ons beide een beetje licht op.en ja hoor me telefoon ging af
Laila was al helemaal klaar en liep alvast naar buiten
Ik deed me adidas gympen aan en pakte me tas ik keek nog ff of dat horloge er in zat en liep vervolgens naar buiten.
Goeie morgen dames! 
We groetten lamjae en stapte bij haar in .eh we gaan eerst langs amal en dan langs hichamme vriendin kan helaas niet mee gaan vandaag..
Oh jammer! 
We haalde amal open we gingen nu richting hichams huis.lamjae belde m op en hij zei dat ie ff was gaan tanken.. dus gingen wij ook maar naar dat tank stankstation
We zagen 2 autos en ongeveer 4 Marokkaanse jongens die we niet kenden.ze zagen er wel allemaal goed uit!
Hicham kwam naar ons toegelopen samen met mounir en ze groette ons.Dames jullie hebben zeker nog niet ontbeten.klopt hicham we hebben nog niks in onze maag.hicham liep terug en kwamen en paar minuten terug met een hele zak.nou dames een paar croissants en wat fris.

Hicham liep terug en er kwam e en jongen aangelopen die me heeeel heeeeeel bekend voor kwam..neeee dit kan niet waar zijn!!! Sihem!!!!!! Dit is toch.  :slik!:

----------


## Tarhalt

[GLOW=teal]Spannend..GA gAuW Verder..En beDAnKt voor jE VervoLgJe..!!..LekkEr LAnG..  [/GLOW] 

Beslama... :blauwe kus: ..mUwaAH!!
TarHalt.. :jeweetog:

----------


## pancrase

ga gauw verder

----------


## misz_meknes

Ewazzzzz meid je verhaal is prachtig ik hoop det je gelukiger en ook echt gelukiger wordt met je geliefde en heey ga snel verder met je verhaal ik kan echt niet w8ten man snelheid ik w8(K)(K)(K)(K)

----------


## miss123

ga snel verder

----------

